# 24 Premiere Date finalized



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

According to today's (Thursday) USAToday, the premiere date for 24 has been finalized, with 2-hour blocks on both Jan 14 and 15 (a Sunday and Monday), and then settling into normal rotation Monday, Jan 22 at 9pm.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jlb said:


> According to today's (Thursday) USAToday, the premiere date for 24 has been finalized, with 2-hour blocks on both Jan 14 and 15 (a Sunday and Monday), and then settling into normal rotation Monday, Jan 22 at 9pm.


ahhh love the 2 hour blocks back to back, great way to get started


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

/drool


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Can someone start a countdown timer?? Damn, it can't come fast enough...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Lopey said:


> Can someone start a countdown timer?? Damn, it can't come fast enough...


24:00:00 ... oh wait sorry


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

cool. now to beat my local fox over the head and beg them to get the true HD working.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Lopey said:


> Can someone start a countdown timer?? Damn, it can't come fast enough...


Fox has already done it for you.....

http://www.24trailer.com/


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

jlb said:


> Fox has already done it for you.....
> 
> http://www.24trailer.com/


That's just a countdown to their "trailer" for season 6. The shows don't start until well after that still.

I hope they run through with no repeats once they start so late in the season.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i love seeing the announcer guy on geico commercials...yes..commercials..my wife used to not believe that was him. Last year there was a bit on good morning america and he was on it and i said that's the announcer dude. At least now i have proof.

Did you guys see the spoiler about Kim doing a las vegas mt. lion show in place of S&R?


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

newsposter said:


> i love seeing the announcer guy on geico commercials...yes..commercials..my wife used to not believe that was him. Last year there was a bit on good morning america and he was on it and i said that's the announcer dude. At least now i have proof.
> 
> Did you guys see the spoiler about Kim doing a las vegas mt. lion show in place of S&R?


What announcer guy are you referring to?


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Mike20878 said:


> What announcer guy are you referring to?


Don LaFontaine


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

This is interesting too...


----------

